# Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte



## Lee (19. November 2007)

*Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Hallo, ich wusste jetzt nicht in welches Forum daher habe ich es jetzt mal hier rein gestellt. Ich lege mir in kürze ein neues Sys. zu und möchte eure Meinungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge und evtl. Zustimmungen hören. Es wird so aussehen:

Cpu: AMD Athlon X2 6000+ (schon im besitz)
Graka: Ati Radeon HD 3870
Ram: 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 800 CL4 (schon im besitz)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM-690
Netzteil: Seasonic M12 500 (500 Watt weil in zukunft Crossfire, und wegen Kabelmanagement)
Mainboard: Vorraussichtlich Asus M3A32-MVP-Deluxe
Kühler: Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme
Meine "alte" 160 gb Samsung S-ata HD
Meine alten Laufwerke
Den Athlon habe ich mir als Übergang zum Phenom gekauft, da der Phenom noch nicht erprobt ist, es keine vertrauenswürdigen Tests gibt und weil er mir "noch" zu Teuer ist.

Ich sage jetzt schonmal Danke im Vorraus.

@ Admin, Mods: Wie wäre es wenn ihr mal ein Forum für neue PCs einrichtet?


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Hört sich alles eigentlich ziemlich gut an  wobei das so die frage ist mit der HG 3870 oder die 8800GT  
die 8800 ist halt schneller aber die Lieferzeit ist dann auch wieder sone sache 

edit: Beim Phenom würde ich noch warten bis die schnellen Modelle auf dem Markt sind


----------



## Lee (19. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Noch ne frage, kann ich mit dem System Flight Simulator X flüssig in höchster Qualität in 1280x1024 spielen?


----------



## Overlocked (19. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Jaa, ich bitte dich, das dürfte ein Klacks für die Graka und den CPU sein. Ich würde speziell eine Nvidia nehmen.


----------



## Lee (20. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Mein altes System war:

Athlon X2 4200+
Geforce 8600 GTS
Asus M2N (nForce 430)
Frezzer 64 Pro
HEC 400 Watt netzteil
und halt das übrige Zeugs
Wieviel Leistungssteigerung werde ich etwa haben in Prozent? Besonders interessiert mich wie viel besser meine neue Graka sein wird oder ob sie überhaupt besser sein wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

hm...
Vom alten zum neuen, vielleicht 10-15%...

Wobei das 400W HEC auch nicht soo schlecht ist...


----------



## Rage79 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage... weiss denn schon jemand wann das Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP endlich lieferbar ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Keine Ahnung, sollte eigentlich 'jeden Moment' eintreffen, im Zweifel kannst doch einfach das MSI K9A2 Platinum nehmen.


----------



## Rage79 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Hmm.. ist denn das MSI vergleichbar mit dem ASUS? Es gibt ja leider noch keinerlei Vergleiche.. (weil die Boards halt noch nicht auf dem Markt sind..) 
Hatte bis jetzt immer nur beste Erfahrungen mit ASUS Boards gemacht, deswegen wollte ich jetzt eigentlich auch wieder eins haben...


----------



## simons700 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Mein altes System war:
> 
> Athlon X2 4200+
> Geforce 8600 GTS
> ...



Meinst du jetzt Leistung oder Leistungsaufnahme den deine FPS kannst du gleich mal ver2,5 fachen.
Die Leistungsaufnahme wird sich aber nicht stark verändern.


----------



## Lee (24. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Ich meinte FPS, aber ich denke ich werde das Gigabyte 790FX DS5 nehmen und nicht das ASUS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*



Rage79 schrieb:


> Hmm.. ist denn das MSI vergleichbar mit dem ASUS?



Ja, durchaus, außerdem kannst da 3 Dual SLot Karten reinstecken.

Die Ausstattung schaut auch nicht übel aus, vom MSI.


----------



## Elkhife (28. November 2007)

*AW: Neues AMD System, Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge Bitte*

Das DS5 wär mir persönlich aber zu teuer, da kannst du auch Geld sparen und dir das MSI Board holen. Da kannste sogar wenn du willst auf 4 grakas aufrüsten und sparst 50 beim Board^^


----------

